# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Sand, né en 2020.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 8 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 51 - Marne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 En France :



Au refuge :







N° DE PUCE :  642090000225305

NOM : *SAND

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 12/05/2020

POIDS : 16 kg

POINT SANTÉ :

SON ORIGINE : Sorti(e) le 13/06/2021 d'une fourrière mouroir dite "équarrissage" en Roumanie.


SON COMPORTEMENT : Arrivée en France le samedi 15 octobre, Sand s'est vite attaché aux femmes de son foyer. Avec elles, il est hyper affectueux, il demande de l'interaction. Il est comme au refuge. Avec les hommes de la maison, cest tout autre chose. Il a très très peur du fils et a des réactions envers lui. Avec le mari, il arrive à aller vers lui mais ne demande pas d'échange pour le moment.

Il est évident qu'il a peur, au point de réagir et qu'un travail est nécessaire pour qu'il tolère le fils tout comme il le fait avec le mari.
Sans cette évolution, qui est souhaité rapidement, Sand devra trouver une autre famille.

Il est ok chien et chats (habitués aux chiens car il ne dit rien quand les chats sont immobiles mais quand ils courent, il les course).
En intérieur, la propreté est  en cours d'acquisition, il se retient de plus en plus.
En extérieur, il se balade malgré ses craintes. Il croise les autres chiens sans réactions. Il faudra continuer de le socialiser avec ce nouveau monde.

Un extérieur est préférable pour Sand car il est très actif et il a besoin de pouvoir se défouler.



Au refuge
Sand est un loulou très sociable. Lorsque nous sommes entré dans son enclos, il nous a fait la fête. Il aime les caresses et les friandises. Il ne dit rien à ses copains de boxe à côté.


FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
Stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen*
ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA  FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en  région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo du beau Sand :

https://youtu.be/pRDf4bb6O9M

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un amour , un amour, ce beau *Sand*.
Il est haut sur pattes le titi. PAs de queue. Et tout énergique.
Il nous appelle pour qu'on vienne le voir.

Hyper affectueux, joueur et gourmand.
La famille qui l'adoptera se régalera avec lui  :Smile: 
On a passé un bon moment avec lui dans son enclos et il était content 









Une petite vidéo  : https://youtu.be/ftpu-fc8srU

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Quel adorable loulou!

Il est très élancé, musclé, tout en finesse, avec son trognon de queue   
Il a l'air de pas savoir quoi faire de ses grandes guiboles.
Très doux, il savait plus où donner de la tête avec trois nanas dans son enclos ^^

https://youtu.be/HKSIhrLjBrU

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Lenuta :

*Sand* est très  sociable et beau, c'est un chien énergique, il adore se promener, il  adore jouer. Il n'a pas l'air bien sur les photos parce qu'il rit quand  il voit la caméra. Il sort toujours des photos avec les dents serrées et  a l'air agressif. Qui peut donner la chance de vivre dans une famille, *Sand* attend avec impatience.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Des bénévoles ont passés quelques jours au refuge :

Petit amour, trop galère à prendre en photo   il bouge tout le temps et il n'est pas trop photogénique !!

Pourtant  ce chien est EXTRA !! Lénuta ne tari pas d'éloge à son sujet, on  aimerait qu'il embarque dans un camion mais pour le moment , pas de  piste pour lui !!

  









 





























Non mais LOL !! il adore se redresser sur ses 2 pattes

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Sand*, quel amour ce chien!!  

Les photos ne le mettent pas en valeur, mais qu'est ce qu'il est beau et athlétique!

Il est assez maigre, ce serait bien qu'on lui trouve une place dans le prochain camion

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/JknFcmP8Llk

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

une famille pour ce si gentil chien !!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

FB de SAND à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...8525511014912/

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

moi, je le trouve très photogénique ce beau SAND !!! il a l'air très très gentil, très affectueux...vite une belle famille pour lui

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

> FB de SAND à partager :
> https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...8525511014912/


On repartage pour Sand !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

personne ne te voit

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Sand est adopté  ::

----------


## Jalia

Malheureusement Sand est à nouveau à l'adoption  :: Visible dans le 51

----------


## Vegane7

Quel dommage...
Les gens se sont désistés ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*SAND RECHERCHE OFFICIELLEMENT UNE NOUVELLE FAMILLE


Après discussion familiale. Les enfants, âgés de 18 et 15 ans, ne se sentent pas de rester seuls avec Sand.
La peur de Sand envers le mari s'est amélioré. Avec Delphine, l'adoptante tout est ok.

Selon Alison, l'éducatrice qui a vu Sand, il a du mal à gérer ses émotions et il "décharge" en aboyant et fonçant sur les personnes. Il a malheureusement pincé à 2 reprises.
Le travail éducatif/comportemental est nécessaire et bénéfique pour lui. Alison est optimiste car en très peu de temps , il a déjà opté pour différentes options donc il attend juste d'être aidé correctement. Il est intelligent et il attend l'interaction avec ses humains. Sand ne sait pas comment réagir dans ce nouvel environnement donc il a choisit de "réagir" plutôt que de partir se cacher ou reculer lorsqu'il a peur. Tout cela peut changer avec du temps et des activités avec lui.
Si la bonne famille se présente pour lui, il pourra enfin poser ses pattounes et profiter du meilleur avec ses humains.

AIDEZ SAND a trouver cette famille     

Si vous pensez pouvoir l'accueillir, contactez nous par téléphone : C'EST URGENT

Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption : 06.70.87.84.27 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact des bénévoles responsables des familles d'accueil :  06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Sand est malheureusement en pension et ce n'est pas tolérable, nous l'avons sorti d'un refuge en Roumanie et il se retrouve dans une pension en France. Aidez-nous à lui trouver sa famille.

---------------------------------------------

On a pu revoir notre adorable *Sand*.
Heureux  de sortir de son box. De recevoir de la visite, tellement content qu'il  nous faisait des sourires "colgate" toutes dents dehors (il sourit),  des friandises (jambon, fromage hihi), des caresses, de pouvoir courir  comme un foufou !!
On a passé un super moment avec lui. On a pu voir ses craintes en extérieur face à tout ce qu'il ne connait pas.
En extérieur, on a vraiment revu le *Sand* du refuge.

Carole  nous a expliqué qu'à son arrivée, lorsqu'elle faisait des grands gestes  avec ses bras, il avait peur et s'éloignait. Maintenant la confiance  est là, alors il la regarde mais ne réagit plus.
Elle lui fait entendre toute sorte de bruit dans le parc de détente pour qu'il s'apaise dans ce nouvel environnement.
Il apprécie l'agility donc elle conseille que sa future famille pratique des activités avec lui.

*Sand* a un grand besoin de se défouler. Il nous a montré ses capacités au sprint et au moment de folie.
Je me demande comment il a tenu aussi longtemps enfermé dans son petit box en Roumanie.

On aimerait tellement le voir faire le fou dans le jardin de sa famille !
Il est très réceptif à la nourriture.

Il faut vraiment qu'on le sorte de là    





Un chien volant !! il sautait partout , tellement il était content de nous voir  


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Allez en route pour une balade, suivez moi !!


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Il y a déjà une belle complicité qui s'est installé entre lui et Carole  



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Et il donne des câlins à qui en veut  
Bon là, il s'était roulé dans un caca bien odorant donc dur dur de profiter à 100%


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

Regardez comme je suis beau   



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Tata Salia, elle a dit que c'était plus facile de prendre des photos de moi en France  




Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Il apprend les ordres de base avec Carole  


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.




Séance photoooooooooooo


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Allez donne un petit qq chose Tata Domi 


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.




Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


   

Un toutou en OR !!!!

_________________

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nous avons reçu des nouvelles de Cali et *Sand* qui ont passés leur Noël en pension.
Ils vont bien.
Ils ont eu droit à une gamelle améliorée.

"Un petit coucou pour vous dire que Kali et *Sand*  ont réveillonné aussi prépa pâtes/carottes/haricots verts le tout  mijoté tranquille au bord du feu avec une de mes dindes fermières. Un  gros morceau de gruyère et en dessert un stick aux boeufs .
Ils ont fait plats nets.
Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à vous aussi.
Amicalement.
Carole"

----------

